

Lessons From A Master Marketer - acqq
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2011/0117/entrepreneurs-brandon-hidalgo-dvds-marketing-master-class.html

======
forensic
They claim that there is free content similar to The Teaching Company's audio
lectures.

Where? The content is not in the same form remotely. At best it is scattered
around across hundreds of separate videos and mp3s with different codecs and
sources.

The Teaching Company is selling a product. It is hardly a marketing-only
business.

~~~
acqq
I also believe there is no other content of this quality available for free.
Once you try to listen or watch, you can't compare something taped from hand
cam where you understand every second word and the professionally produced
material.

I'm just a happy customer, still I'd just like to point that their customers
are also Bill Gates and John Carmack. Both blogged/tweeted about that.

------
biot
This is a PR piece from the Teaching Company disguised as insightful marketing
lessons. I suppose that is the master marketer lesson?

~~~
acqq
It's a profile of the CEO of the company which successfully produces and sells
the material for which people also claim that the similar is available online
for free. Moreover, the material is actually lectures given by university
professors.

It's certainly interesting for me.

~~~
biot
This is exactly the kind of materials PR agencies will churn out for
companies. Some are better done than others, but in the end the only reason
this story was produced is to get exposure for the company being mentioned.
This one's pretty good in that not only does it promote the materials
themselves, but it also has an angle on why professors should look into
writing for them as it can exceed their university salary. And what a score
that they managed to get their piece placed in Forbes.

